# MECHLYFE Ratel XS Rebuildable Mod Pod AIO (not the previous pod system version)



## TonySC (3/2/20)

Can't wait for this to make landfall. Does TC, top fill, 18650 battery. Winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

